# Canadian's Who Have Lowered There B13 Sentra



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Just wondering if there is any B13 owner's in Canada who have lowered there car, and where did they get the product and what product did they use! Pic's would be sweet!


----------



## gERVs (Sep 3, 2003)

i've lowered my n13 with b13 parts, i used ractive coil-overs


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

How low did you go, and did you change your strut's at the same time?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I lowered mine into a ditch once. Out behind Maberly. I used a sheet of rain running down an ice covered road. Cheap but effective. Even the Blizzaks had no chance, with the characteristic "ziiiiip" conspicuously absent when they locked up. Only cost $10 to get it yanked out and there was no damage, so that wasn't bad


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Nice job! But i want mine to be permenant and on purpose not cause of my bad driving or an off road mishap!


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

FCS said:


> I lowered mine into a ditch once. Out behind Maberly. I used a sheet of rain running down an ice covered road. Cheap but effective. Even the Blizzaks had no chance, with the characteristic "ziiiiip" conspicuously absent when they locked up. Only cost $10 to get it yanked out and there was no damage, so that wasn't bad


 :showpics: :cheers:


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Canadian '95 B13

Hypercoil springs
KYB AGX struts
Suspension Techniques rear sway bar
Full ES bushings, motor mounts
Front upper and lower chassis brace
Rear upper chassis brace
2" exhaust, no resonator, Dynomax muffler
-3.5° camber front, -2° camber rear
13x7 Mini Stock wheels
215/50R13 Kumho V70A K6A compound
Full length CAI
Rock chips from hell

www.geocities.com/g_wellwood/automotive/sentra.html

G


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Suspension Techniques 1.5" Sport Springs
KYB GR2 Struts
Energy Suspension Bushings
15" Enkei wheels w/Bridgestone Potenza RE910 rubber


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

How low would you say the max is when driving in the winter ? I have known some pretty bad winters and I wanted to know if all the snow and saly build up messes with ur tires when u lower ur car ...


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

pete2.0 said:


> How low would you say the max is when driving in the winter ? I have known some pretty bad winters and I wanted to know if all the snow and saly build up messes with ur tires when u lower ur car ...


1.5" is the lowest recommended on this car period.


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Oh wait, you wanted to know where we got this stuff, too...

Hypercoil springs - *sr20forum*
KYB AGX struts - *www.pdm-racing.com*
Suspension Techniques rear sway bar - *www.shox.com*
Full ES bushings, motor mounts - *www.shox.com*
Front upper and lower chassis brace - *fabricated*
Rear upper chassis brace - *fabricated*
2" exhaust, no resonator, Dynomax muffler - *fabricated*
-3.5° camber front, -2° camber rear - *Bolt Supply House*
13x7 Mini Stock wheels - *petepaulsen.com*
215/50R13 Kumho V70A K6A compound - *www.tirerack.com*
Full length CAI - *fabricated*
Rock chips from hell - *Highway 33*

New this month:

Whiteline Caster Kit (Why doesn't anyone in North America run more caster??) - *www.pdm-racing.com*

The key to running a lowered car in snow - momentum

I still run the CAI in the wet. Booey for weenies.

G


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Technically, my pulsar got lowered, but that's because an explorer ran over it. And, it isn't a B13 either, so I lose.


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Ordered from local garage, authorized KYB dealer
KYB AGX shocks
Ground Control Coilovers 
Eibach Springs

Ordered from PowerTech Imports http://www.powertechimports.com/
Energy Suspension HyperFlex Kit (Urethane bushings)

Yokohama AVS ES 100 195/50/15

Ordered direct from Scott - [email protected] 

ShigSpeeds rear pillowball mounts

Car lowered one inch. Build up wasn't too bad; lower ground clearance and frozen ruts on road was worse. While it only happened a couple of times, it was pretty hard on the car as the underside scraped across frozen hunks of snow. This year I've raised the height back to stock for the winter to avoid that. Coilovers allow this flexibility.

Sprayed every year in an attempt to avoid rust. Originally rust check, now a local guy who uses a similar product.

Pics here


----------

